# This is Kind of Different



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

This is supposed to be circa 1957, so this really makes you think about if those are 6V or 12V headlight bulbs


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hover craft?? Like the Jetson's.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You're talking to a lad that is all to familiar with this..... well at least the brown suede desert boots!!! They were all the rage back in the day! 
Seems like a lot of energy would have been wasted keeping that greenhouse glass bubble cool!! WOW.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Found an ad for this by Simplicity!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pogobill said:


> Found an ad for this by Simplicity!
> View attachment 78508


The only mower you steer with a toilet plunger. hahahahahahahaha











If you mow for 20mins, you pass out due to lack of oxygen hahahahaha
Where's the air lines? 










Now I really know where AMC got their PACER idea from. hahahahahahaha


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> The only mower you steer with a toilet plunger. hahahahahahahaha
> 
> View attachment 78511
> 
> ...


My wife had a Pacer in the early 70's...tried my best to blow it up, but never did. We've never had the same taste in vehicles. Seems we've always had 3...hers..mine..ours!! Somewhere I have a picture of her pacer with a motorcycle on the roof...I'd bought while on a road trip to Ohio. Don't remember how I even got it up there. B.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Space age product for sure….wonder how it opened up to get in. Guess entire thing would like or ya would have to hop in from a trampoline.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

TX MX5200 said:


> Space age product for sure….wonder how it opened up to get in. Guess entire thing would like or ya would have to hop in from a trampoline.


It supposedly had A/C....


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Driver said:


> It supposedly had A/C....


Well, it the fruits and nuts of CA have their way it would run on D/C. hahahahaha


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I’m not seeing it was taken to production, but was designed to be a mower, spreader, sprayer , yard vacuum and snow plow.

Well ahead of it’s time in designing for sure…if it actually managed all this.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

TX MX5200 said:


> I’m not seeing it was taken to production, but was designed to be a mower, spreader, sprayer , yard vacuum and snow plow.
> 
> Well ahead of it’s time in designing for sure…if it actually managed all this.


I think that was probably a marketing prototype, but Simplicity did make a "Wonder Boy" model for several years in the late 50's - early 60's and they all had that unique tiller steering like a Gibson.They made several different models based on the engine size. They usually ran Clinton engines that ranged from 3.5 to 5Hp. The mowing decks were tiny compared to today, they ranged from 22" - 24", and were left-hand discharge. Survivors are kind of rare and they sell for big $$$ to collectors. Not unusual to see one in the condition of this one go for $1,500-$2,000 at vintage lawn tractor shows. You can kinda see the design of the RER Snapper coming from this.....


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> I think that was probably a marketing prototype, but Simplicity did make a "Wonder Boy" model for several years in the late 50's - early 60's and they all had that unique tiller steering like a Gibson.They made several different models based on the engine size. They usually ran Clinton engines that ranged from 3.5 to 5Hp. The mowing decks were tiny compared to today, they ranged from 22" - 24", and were left-hand discharge. Survivors are kind of rare and they sell for big $$$ to collectors. Not unusual to see one in the condition of this one go for $1,500-$2,000 at vintage lawn tractor shows. You can kinda see the design of the RER Snapper coming from this.....
> 
> View attachment 78618


yeah…also has similar design to an old Ariens I once had…I can see a few toes being lost


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

There was the Toro Flymo hover mower that made it into production. B.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Too cool, Bob........Thanks for sharing this......


----------

